# Ppaf :(



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Made it a whole year though







And this explains why I've been retaining water and craving sweets.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Is it typical for the first one to be heavier than the ones that followed, or can I expect this much flow consistently?


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

i had my 1st after caden when he was 13 mths and yes it was very heavy bled through my trousers (soz if tmi) my others since haven't been as heavy although not very regular before getting pregnant with caden they were every 4 wks now there 5-6 wks.


----------



## rightkindofme (Apr 14, 2008)

I can't really tell you for sure if the first is supposed to be heavier because I had a miscarriage with my first ppaf. It was rather traumatic actually.









I can tell you that after the miscarriage I had a 45 day cycle then a 35 day cycle and this time it's a 31 day cycle and things seem to be a bit less awful with each flow so hopefully it will get easier for you too.







:


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

well, I made it 11 months!









Mines' pretty light- for me anyway...I think I actually ovulated.

Last time, my pp AF was anovulatory...and it was about 6 months before I had an ovulatory cycle. That was some pretty wicked bleeding.









But that explains why I was also craving sweets, and swelling up!


----------



## evobaby (Nov 27, 2008)

Mine came art 8 months, and the first one was light, but the second was whoa heavy! The subsequent ones have been gradually less heavy, but still heavier than pre baby. My cycles have been all over the show between 20 and 45 days. This cycle I'm on cd 45 with no signs of AF


----------



## LadyCatherine185 (Aug 12, 2008)

I just posted a thread about the heavier first PP AF... I am having the same experience.. booo!


----------

